# Tornado damage to Island Seas - Grand Bahama



## beach_bumz (Apr 4, 2010)

Thought I'd share for fellow Island Seas owners~

We just returned from a week down there. Arrived Friday and had great weather until Monday. Woke up to rain and thunder. Around 1 p.m. a tornado struck the island, and according to news reports, it touched down at Island Seas. There was considerable damage, and I snapped a couple of shots from my balcony. Many trees were uprooted and were laying around the resort. A massive tree fell right on top of the jacuzzi. Another tree went through someone's sliding glass door. I saw a couple of windows boarded up and most of the tables and chairs from Coconuts as well as the loungers from around the pool and beach were destroyed. I mean, the plastic lounge chairs were literally broken in pieces! We were without power for several hours. Sadly, three men working at the Freeport Container Port lost their lives. 

Coconuts sustained a lot of damage, as can be seen from the pictures and was closed all week. There are only a handful of loungers left, and we all had to lounge around the beach on our towels. Shingles came off the roofs, and as you can see the playground was destroyed. Notice the furniture that blew into the pool. As we walked around the resort afterwards, we noticed parts of tables, chairs, loungers, and other debris on SeaGrape Grille's patio roof and in trees! 

As soon as the system passed and the sun returned, all of the employees as well as many owners and guests came out to help clean up the damage. The next day, and until we left on Friday, we had fabulous weather and Island Seas returned to normal, except Happy Hour had moved to Seagrape Grille and there were very few loungers. Zonk's Conch stand was destroyed, as was Chuck's Pig Roast.

Here's a link to my pictures (I don't think you need to be a Facebook member to view them as I set them so everyone can see them):

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=160991&id=591567803&l=295c1350f6

If this doesn't work, let me know and I'll get it figured out.


----------



## shagnut (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the information. You must have been frightened. It could have been so much worse. How did the rest of the island fare? How about Taino? Now that's what we call a shaggy adventure. Glad you are ok.  shaggy


----------



## suzanne (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your photos and thank God you and the others at the resort are OK.  We stayed at the Island Seas a few years back and it was a lovely property. Zonk The Conch Man was our favorite spot for a great meal and a cold beer. I hope he rebuilds, if not he will be sorely missed.

Suzanne


----------



## Happytravels (Apr 13, 2010)

*going to Island Seas*

WOW what a disappointment...We are owners there and are planning our first trip back this June for two weeks. we haven't been since 2004.  I hope they recover by time we get there.  I know they have a different time-line compared to us in the USA it' their BAHAMIAN TIME....no hurry for anything.

Thanks for sharing your pictures.........


----------



## beach_bumz (Apr 14, 2010)

We weren't scared at all because we had no clue what was going on! It happened so fast, and after 2 or 3 minutes, it was over. Quite the adventure! I don't think there was too much damage anywhere else. We watched the news that evening and there were only reports of the deaths and no mention of damage anywhere. 

Happytravels - we'll be there again in June too and I pray they have new lounge chairs. People that were lucky enough to get down to the beach early enough would take them back to their rooms for lunch and at the end of the day so there were never any available. We'd see them on people's balconies. It was ridiculous!

I wonder if they have Coconuts up and running yet? When will you be there in June?


----------



## Happytravels (Apr 15, 2010)

*our trip*

I am glad you and your family are fine...I really don't want to have to go through something like that but........We always take a chance going at certain times of the year.  Last year we were in the panhandle of FL at peak hurricane time (late Sept)..But we had a great time and spent two weeks there.  

We are going to be there from 06/06/2010 through 06/20/2010.....Changeing units in between weeks.  This should be interesting.  We have never done this before.  I asked about being put in buildings C or D  which we have always stayed in C they said my membership doesn't include that building.  Go figure. I guess we will see what happens...

What are your travel dates?  

We bought airfare just last week and was very disappointed at the cost.  OUCH!!


----------



## beach_bumz (Apr 15, 2010)

We're at Island Seas from 6/25-7/2, but we're actually going down on 6/22 and staying at Bishop's Beach for three days. Airfare from Vegas is $500 which is pretty reasonable compared to what we've paid in the past. 

We're going to rent a car this time and explore the island. Of all the times we've been there, we've never done this, other than for a day trip.

As for the buildings, we stayed across the street last year and actually preferred it. It's quieter and the units are newer, larger and cleaner. If we get placed over there this year, I'll be ok with it. I've never stayed in a beachfront unit; I hear they're all 1 br and we always get a 2 br. This past trip we were in E.

How do we know what buildings are excluded from our membership? That's weird!


----------



## Happytravels (Apr 24, 2010)

I believe the membership has a CY which in-turn means court yard view..I haven't pulled out my contract but that is what my reservations say.  This was our first TS we bought and didn't have a clue as to what we were doing..bought from developer.


----------

